# Next North Alabama, Tennessee Chapter Meeting



## keithlong

It is time to have another meeting. I am posting this as a feeler for a date. Ken has offered his shop for our next meeting. I am looking at the First Saturday in Oct. which will be Oct. 2nd. If you can make it then or have another date that would be better, please let me know. I am open for any day. Either respond here or by PM. Thanks, Keith


----------



## mick

Keith, I'd love to make the meeting but I've got a show in Birmingham that day. If y'all decide on another date just let me know. I'll make it to one one of these days!


----------

